# pictures disappeared with update



## Stefany (Oct 29, 2017)

Operating System: Windows 10, 64 bit
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info):  CC 2015.12 [ 1125239 ]

Hi. I am am new to this! I was working on pictures in Lightroom which were developed but not saved and something popped up that said new version available. I clicked to update and restarted my computer. Now none of the pictures I have been working on are there in Lightroom. Actually, no pictures are showing up at all.  Please help!!! I am stressed because these are Senior pics I was editing for someone and had most of them done. Someone please help me!


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 29, 2017)

Lightroom works with a catalog, and edits are automatically saved. What probably happened is that the upgraded version created a new (empty) catalog instead of using (and upgrading) your existing catalog. Choose 'File - Open Catalog' and try to find the catalog you were working with. By default, it should be in a catalog folder inside your Pictures folder.


----------



## Charles Burris Carpenter (Oct 29, 2017)

what version of Lightroom did you open? Both versions (if you checked that box) are on your puter. perhaps you opened the new version.


----------



## Stefany (Oct 29, 2017)

THANK YOU so much!


----------

